# Unterschied beim Dorschangeln  Nordsee - Ostsee



## alina95 (13. September 2002)

Hallo
Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage.
Ich bin schon oft auf der Ostsee Dorschangeln gewesen.
Nun habe ich gesehen, das es in Scheveningen einige Kutter gibt, die ab dem 15 Oktober, zum Dorschangeln raus fahren.
Kann mir vielleicht einer den Unterschied, zur Ostsee im Bezug auf Material und Fänge mitteilen.
Wenn es denn den gibt.
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort
Markus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2002)

Hallo alina95 und Willkommen im Anglerboard. Über das Dorschangeln in der Ostsee könnte ich dir einiges erzählen aber auf der Nordsee war ich noch nicht los. Ich schätze aber mal das unser Seehund dir da einiges verraten kann.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. September 2002)

Hi Alina, Wir Fahren regelmässig von Holland aus auf Dorsch.
Erstens weils Näher ist, zweitens, weil der Service freundlicher ist, drittens, weil man mehr fängt und viertens, weil man hinterher keine lahmen Arme hat. Denn in Holland wird meist mit Naturködern (Wattwürmern) Geangelt! Es geht nämlich weit raus zu den Wracks, die in grosser Anzahl vor der Küste liegen. Dort mit Pilkern zu Angeln geht zwar, ist aber sehr Teuer, wegen der vielen Hänger. Also Fischt man mit Drahtarmpaternostern, oder mit Tintenfischpaternostern die mit Wattis beködert sind. (Sind in NL lange nicht so Teuer wie in D). Ein 500g blei (mindestens 10 mitnehmen) mit einer Sollbruchstelle!!! aus 30 er Schnur bringt das ganze auf Tiefe. Dafür darf das Gerät dann natürlich etwas Kräftiger ausfallen. 1,80-2,40m lange Ruten der 20-30lbs Klasse sind üblich, dazu eine wirklich stabile Stationäre (keine Tour, bei der nicht 1-2 den löffel abgeben) oder besser eine Multi mit ca. 0,45er mono oder besser 12-15kg Geflochtener vervollständigen das ganze.
Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall einigermassen Seefest sein.
Ach ja, so gewisse Deutsche Unsitten wie besen anbinden etc. gibts in NL kaum, und die Schiffe sind auch keine Gaststätten, obwohl die Crew es natürlich gerne sieht, wenn man sich an Bord verpflegt.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Petrusautor (14. September 2002)

Über die Seefestigkeit lässt sich trefflich streiten. Nach meiner Erfahrung (nicht nur als Angler, sondern auch als Skipper) ist die Welle der Nordsee wesentlich länger als die der Ostsee. Ostseewellen sind kabbelig und kurz. Wir waren im Februar bei Tonne 5 mit der MS Alfred ab Heiligenhafen. Am Tag vorher Sauwetter und Sturm, der die Ostsee richtig umgerührt hat. Wir hatten noch immer Wind Nord, 6-7 Beaufort und eine Welle von 1,5 - 2 Meter. In einer solchen Welle quer zustehen und zu angeln, verlangt eine größere Seefestigkeit, als auf der Nordsee, weil dort die Welle mehr als Dünung kommt. Vorausgesetzt, das Wasser ist tief genug und man hängt nicht irgendwo zwischen den Inseln in einem Gatt. Dort kann sich ebenfalls eine kurze Welle aufbauen. Aber dort wird man wohl auch selten nach den Dorschen suchen. Ich selber bevorzuge die Ostsee, bin weniger auf der Nordsee, es sei denn, mal zum Makrelenpilken. Naturköder-Angeln ist nicht mein Ding, habe ich aber auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. September 2002)

@ Petrusautor
Sorry, wenn ich deinen Rundumschlag etwas bremsen muss, aber Du schreibst selbst, das Du noch nie zum Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee warst. Wie willst Du da beurteilen, was schlimmer ist? (Und wie willst Du wissen, ob Naturköderangeln nicht dein ding ist,wenn Du&acute;s noch nie Probiert hast?)
Mag ja sein, das die wellen auf der Ostsee Kürzer Sind, das ist schlimm, wenn man ein kleines Boot hat, mit einem Grossen Kutter ist das eher besser, weil der die kleinen Wellen gar nicht erst mitmacht.
Die Wellen auf der offenen Nordsee (NL) sind nicht nur länger, sondern bei gleicher Windstärke leider auch Höher, und das ist das fatale.
Weiterhin Spielt auch die Windrichtung eine Rolle Bei Auflandigem Wind sind die Wellen Höher, bei Ablandigem Niedriger.
Beim Makrelenangeln gebe ich Dir allerdings recht, da ist man nicht ganz so schnell am  :v , da gehts auch nicht so weit raus.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Guen (14. September 2002)

Hallo ,unser Geraetefetischist hat die Nordseemethode sehr gut beschrieben ,perfekt !Zur Welle : Als relativ häufiger Nordseefahrer und auch Ostseeerprobter kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen behaupten das die Nordsee klar  :v anfälliger ist !Die langgezogene Dünung verlangt nach nem starken Magen ,in der Ostsee ist es weniger schlimm ,kann aber natürlich auch daneben gehen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Geier0815 (14. September 2002)

Tja, und meine Erfahrung ist: mir ist es Sch...egal was für &acute;ne Wellen vorherrschen, solange ich auf &acute;nem kleinen Boot bin. Welle kommt an, ich seh sie, Boot geht hoch und runter, ich kann mitgehen, gut. Großes Boot: Welle kommt, ich seh sie, Boot bewegt sich ganz anders, ich kann nicht mitgehen, mir wird schlecht! Vieleicht kommt das auch daher, das ich meine ersten Erfahrungen auf dem Wasser mit &acute;nem Surfbrett gemacht hab.


----------



## sandro (15. September 2002)

welle hin, welle her! außer gerae... hat keiner so richtig die frage beantwortet und wie die wellen sind  ... ist doch egal! dem (markus?!) alina95 ist somit auch nicht geholfen!!!  
zum nordseefischen kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, aber ein &quot;hallo im board&quot; gibts! #h


----------



## Geier0815 (15. September 2002)

@ alina95,

Da Du in der Nordsee den atlantischen Dorsch antreffen kannst, solltst Du dir &acute;ne 20lbs Ausrüstung mitnehmen. Vorfach mit zwei Seitenarmen, egal ob nun Naturköder oder Gummi z.B. Twister. Das Blei mit etwas dünnerer Schnur anbringen, als Sollbruchstelle bei Hänger! Etwas größere Haken als in der Ostsee. Und grade beim Wrackangeln immer daran denken, das Du bei Hängern NIEMALS mit den Fingern in die Schnur greifst (sonst Finger ab) und deine Bremse nicht ganz dicht ziehst, wegen der stärkeren Drift haut es dir sonst die Rute kaputt oder sie geht über Board. Am besten Du wickelst die Schnur dann um &acute;nen Stück Holz, z.B. Griff vom Gaff, und löst damit den Hänger. Nimm genügend Vorfächer und Bleie mit.

@ sandro,

Verzeihung, ihro Gnaden! *aufdieKniefall*


----------



## Schleie! (13. Oktober 2002)

Da gibts glaube ich keinen großen Unterschied!


----------



## Dorsch (13. Oktober 2002)

Hallo alina95 

wenn ihr zum wrackfischen fahrt und über dem wrack steht
ist es besser nur kurze und weiche pumpbewegungen zumachen.
hab die erfahrung gemacht das es so weniger hänger gibt
sollte es doch zu einem hänger kommen nicht gleich ziehen,
sondern sofort bügel auf und schnur geben. oft fällt das 
blei oder der pilker nach unten und der hänger läst sich lösen.zu den wellen auf der nordsee sag ich nur.

NORDSEE IST MORDSEE

gruß dorsch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Oktober 2002)

Solltest mal diese seite besuchen! Sind einfache Montagen fürs Wrackangeln beschrieben! Benutze Gewichte ab 300g!zum Link


----------



## Seehund (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo alina95,

nun hast du ja auf Deine Frage hier einige Antwortpostings erhalten. Bist du jetzt nun wirklich informierter?

Betrachte es doch einfach mal so. Jeder der dir hier geantwortet hat berichtet es so wie er es das eine oder andere mal erlebt hat. Diese Erfahrung solltest auch du für dich selber machen. 

Die Nordsee ist nicht schlimmer als die Ostsee, nur halt manchmal etwas &quot;anders&quot;, halt was für richtige Kerle und nichts für Weicheier oder Warmduscher :q  

In der diesjährigen Saison habe ich ca. 56 Tage in der Nordsee mit unserem Kutter zugebracht und wunderschöne Tage auf dem Wasser erlebt. Hier wird natürlich noch mit richtigem Geschirr geangelt und nicht mit leichtem Frisörhandwerkszeug a la Ostsee!

Dieses darf auch mal etwas robuster ausgelegt sein als es in der Ostsee benötigt wird. Pilker ab 300 g aufwärts sollten es wegen der Strömung schon sein. 

Auf den Wracks angeln wir mit einer Endbleimontage (400 g Birnenblei am Gummioctopussi System) hierbei sind wesentlich weniger Verluste zu verzeichnen. Bei Wracks, die u. U. noch mit alten Resten von Fischernetzen behaftet sind kann es zu reinen Materialschlachten kommen. Dann mußt du selber entscheiden ob dir dieses das Wert ist? #a 

Eine Nordseeangeltour kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Ob auf Dorsch oder im Sommer auf Makrelenjagt. Es bleiben schöne Erinnerungen.

Ich wünsch dir schon jetzt viel Spaß. 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------

